# How to: Using a Samsung Sl-C460FW printer



## Deleted member 58914 (Oct 25, 2019)

I tested this using a Dell Inspiron 15r se 7520 laptop. First add these custom device rules to /etc/devfs.rules and save in order to get the correct access permissions:

```
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
```

Then add this to your /etc/rc.conf

```
cupsd_enable="YES" #For a network printer
devfs_system_ruleset="system" #For the network printer (and a webcam permission if you have one)
```


Cups already comes with freebsd, and is enabled and configured with the settings above. All you have to do is open this address in your internet browser:
http://localhost:631
* If you have not installed gimp, you will have to install the package "gutenprint" for the samsung driver to show next.

Go to Administration tab and add the printer which shows the static IP you assigned at this printer model display itself. Use as login root and your password for root. Do not add the other version of the printer as it will not work:


----------

